# 75G or 125G...?



## Brandmaner (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay so.. I have started buying a 75G tank with a really nice stand for 399.00$ (431.00$ with tax.). I've paided alittle over 100$ on it at the momet. He has told me I can withdraw the buy at any time if I find a better deal.. Well I think I might have. 125G Tank and stand (used) with lots of extras (not sure what the extras are just yet waiting on the people from craigslist to call me back.) for only 250$!!!! The tank and stand itself is worth more then 250$ Im sure! Please give me some input of your thoughts. Here is there link if you wish to look also.

http://littlerock.craigslist.org/for/1908741538.html


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

were it me (and its not) i would get the used tank, go through and test and redo any needed seals... clean it very well with vinegar and rock with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh yeah if the extra's are not usable for what you want sell em off and use the extra funds to work on the tank....


----------



## Brandmaner (Aug 15, 2010)

That's what I was thinking.. my only problem with it... is...... I live in a tralior what if my floor won't hold 2k Lbs  Because that's what it'd weight with my inch inch 1/2 sand bed and 140-150LBS AT LEAST of live rock.. plus a 20G Sump under it.. lol. Like I said about the 75.. this would be the same slow and steady progress.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

so get the tank then build up the supports for the floor before filling ect... or go the other way man just my opinion...


----------



## Brandmaner (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay well I have talked to the lady selling it. She had it as a saltwater... It has no lights though (Shes keeping them ... 400$ T-5 Lights so. ) No skimmer... Comes with 2 HOB filters. Heater, crushed coral. 100Lbs of "dead' rock now since its been empty for about 2months. And a few more small things. Its all glass.. home made tank she texted me some pics Im going to post.. tell me if it looksl ike it's worth it!


----------



## Brandmaner (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't know how good these look to you guys but its what you texted me of the tank.. think it's worth it??


----------



## outpost (Mar 30, 2010)

Once you fill up the used tank you may find a lot of scratches on the glass. Just something to think about. Definatly support your trailer floor. The 75 would allow for smaller water changes. For the best results in a reef tank on a 125 you should be doing weekly 20 gallon water changes minimum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brandmaner (Aug 15, 2010)

Im meaning.. is this a better deal or the 75G I can pretty much get RR from the guy at the shop for about an extra 75-100$...


----------



## Brandmaner (Aug 15, 2010)

Plus this 125G is homemade.. the lady said it is a bit shorter then a normal 125G but wider... The stand isn't very pretty but paint can fix that . It doesn't have tops.. she said they have 2 pretty large pieces of glass they have used to cover the top with the HOB filters. They dont use a skimmer.. no sump, and said they've had the tank running for 5 yrs only selling because it because they are moving. So please give me your honest opinion because I will be buying this sunday if I decied to get it.. please let me know quick!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

id drill a tank with glassholes over a reef ready one anyday, anytime. they are a fraction of the size of a reef ready overflow box that takes up a good part of the tank. 
it sounds like a good deal, you could prob. even re-sell the canisters for $50-100 each, the tank may/may not hold water, may be scratched too but would be a fraction of the price new. its going to be your call if its worth it or not. 
i re-enforeced my floor when i did my tank. granted at the time my basement was getting re-done so i had the op to do it easily. 
sounds like this tank is a taller 125 instead of the 6 foot long 125s? i wonder how tall? the taller the tank the harder it is to light all the way to the bottom. may require halides. keep it in mind.


----------



## Brandmaner (Aug 15, 2010)

She said it was 72Inches long.. shorter but wider.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

5 year old tank if kept well.once cleaned may look like new. if there's no scratches of course.sounds like one of those square-ish tanks shorter but wider.it your tank if you like it but it.no point in getting something cheap and go i should have bought the other tank. =p


----------



## Brandmaner (Aug 15, 2010)

Well its not just "5yrs old" Thats how long she has had it.. said her aunt had it for 20+ years before her so. And claims there isnt even one scratch... with over 25yrs of use thats hard to believe. I'm just sticking to the 75G from my LFS. Thanks for your input guys!


----------



## Brandmaner (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay bumping this thread again.. because the lady just texted me and said 100$ for the tank and stand.. and all the little stuff!!!!! I might buy it just for a FW tank.. or start fixing anything that might be wrong with it for a HUGE sw setup later on down the line... inputs are always welcome give me some quick feedback not sure how long she will offer it up for 100$ for 125g Tank and stand!


----------



## Brandmaner (Aug 15, 2010)

Someone please give me there input if I should do this.. or just get my 75G for 431.92$ (Thats with tax.) All it comes with is the tank 2 glass tops, a light strip (BASIC) no filters/heaters.. or nothing. And a stand... Where as the other comes with 2 HOB filters, heather, 100lbs of crushed coral and lots more, not to mention its 125G with stand..


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

have you even looked at the tank yet??? 30 year old tank and stand is kinda old.for a sw i don't think it's advisable because of the cost of the setup.everyone knows sw setup don't come cheap and i don't want to see you regret buying it. on the other hand you could buy it and see what can be used and sell off the rest coz the 75g sounds expensive.


----------



## Brandmaner (Aug 15, 2010)

Well the stand is fairly new.. less than 10yrs. She said they resealed the tank about 5yrs ago. I was thinking of just buying both. Use the 125G for a nicely planted FW tank. And the 75G for my saltwater but so many thoughts going threw my head making it hard to decied.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

if you can afford it why not.the sky is the limit =) i spend cash like water when it comes to fish.if you have the doe go for it.don't see any reason to hold back


----------



## Brandmaner (Aug 15, 2010)

Space is my only issue lol. a 6' tank is pretty big lol.... plus I'll have a 4' tank too if I buy a 75G and a 125G tank. So I don't know what to do!! (((


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

were it me (again its not) BUY the big one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Brandmaner (Aug 15, 2010)

If I buy the 125G where can I get tops, lights, and such like that for it? It's basically a tank stand, a filter... and thats about it lol.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

you sir are talking to the DIY junky !!!!!!!!!! make them. glass shops will cut pieces to your specs fairly cheep ad plexi is always good in my eyes (i use a ton of it)... anything that can be made should be made IMHO .. its cheaper you appreciate it more and can customize it the way you want tit not the way 4 million other hobbyists also bought it...


----------



## Brandmaner (Aug 15, 2010)

Good Point I suppose. I'll go talk to my LFS and see if I can still get my 130~ back on the 75G and buy the 125g if I can  thanks your gonna be my building buddy thou!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

oh heck yeah!!!! if you were any where near me i would do most of it for you!!!! lol but many members and i can get you steered in the right direction!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandmaner (Aug 15, 2010)

So if and when I get this tank home first thing I should do is check for leaks right? And anyone got a cell I could text pics of it too? So I can get your input of the tanks looks as far as... eyes can see for conditions.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i would hesitate putting a phone number on line .. however if you have an email you can send them from the phone to there and then upload them in here .... just a safety thing, particularly with many young members here i would not advocate that information being on the Web for obvious issue


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

young members like me??? joking.good luck with the huge tank and yeah get bearwithfish to help out he really good at handy work i can assure you.i've seen some of his work.if i did that i would probably lose a finger or 2 in the proses.


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds like an exciting project. Good luck with the tank and hoping we get to see pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

